# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Sunflower Gold

## Apostolos

το νεότερο Ιαπωνικό Ro/Pax παραδώθηκε πρίν λίγες ημέρες και δρομολογήθηκε σε γραμμές απο την Osaka
Τα βασικά χαρακτηριστηκά του είναι
Gross tonnage 11,380 tons
Total length  165.5m
Total width  27m
Sea speed  23.2 knots
Vehicle loading quantity12M  track/truck... approximately 138 units
Vehicle loading quantity 8M  track/truck... approximately 9 units
Vehicle loading quantity car... 75 units

Μερικές φώτο απο το πλοίο
13935.jpg13950.jpg13951.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Πολλά παράπονα για τον Θεολόγο απο τους ΙΧδες που βλέπουν τα αυτοκινητάκια τους στο πάνω γκαράζ μετά τον Κάβο Ντόρο να γίνονται μέσα στο αλάτι... Πρίν λίγο καιρό μιά θάλασσα μπήκε απο την μία και βγήκε απο την άλλη...


Φίλε Απόστολε αν υπήρξαν πολλά παράπονα για τον Θεολόγο και την θάλασσα που μπαίνει στο πάνω γκαράζ, φαντάσου τι έχει να γίνει με ...δαύτο !!! Θα μπαίνουν τα οχήματα μέσα, και μετά το ταξίδι θα εξέρχονται ...λαμπερά και αστραφτερά.

Όσο αφορά τώρα την ...καλαισθησία των Ιαπώνων, είπαμε, δεν φημίζονται και πολύ οι άνθρωποι......  :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

Μήπως όμως έχουν μια σαφή διαφορα μεγαθους?

Να δούμε και την καθέλκιση του!
synflower gold launching.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μήπως όμως έχουν μια σαφή διαφορα μεγαθους?


Ούτε συζήτηση φίλε, ούτε συζήτηση !!!

Όσο για το δικό μου σχόλιο :




> ...Θα μπαίνουν τα οχήματα μέσα, και μετά το ταξίδι θα εξέρχονται ...λαμπερά και αστραφτερά.


δεν έχεις ακούσει το ανέκδοτο, ''έ να λέμε και καμμιά #*$%@#$% να περνάει η ώρα ?  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

sunflower gold.JPGΤο υπέροχο Sunflower Gold απο πρύμα! Αυτοί οι Ιάπωνες επίμένουν στο ένα τιμόνι όμως!

----------


## μιχαλης79

Αν παρατηρισεις απο αριστερα εχει stand-by ενα ρυμουλκο,οπως και ολα τα καραβια στην Ιαπωνια οταν δενουν,οποτε δεν χρειαζεται να εχει δυο τιμονια για γρηγορες μανουβρες και εκτος αυτου με τις θαλασσες που εχουν εκει το μονοτιμονο ειναι καλυτερο γιατι περνει μικροτερες κλισεις στις τιμονιες που θα παιζει απ΄οτι ενα διπλοτιμονο.
Σε μερικα χρονια υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να το δουμε και στην Ελλαδα σαν μεταχειρισμενο

----------


## JASON12345

Καμιά ΑΝΕΚ θα είναι έτσι?:grin:

----------


## μιχαλης79

> Καμιά ΑΝΕΚ θα είναι έτσι?:grin:


Κανενας δεν ξερει. Δεν ειναι μονο η ΑΝΕΚ που (ψωνιζει):-) απο Ιαπωνια

----------


## Apostolos

Αντε ποιά με την ΑΝΕΚ! Υπαρχουν και άλλα χρώματα στον πλανήτη απο τον συνδιασμό κίτρινο μπλέ  :Smile:

----------


## manolis m.

panemorfo sigoura den einai...einai ena omorfouliko ekseliksimo iapwniko koutaki...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> panemorfo sigoura den einai...einai ena omorfouliko ekseliksimo iapwniko koutaki...


Πέστα χρυσόστομε Μανώλη. ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ !!! ''Ομορφούλικο, εξελίξιμο, Ιαπωνικό κουτάκι.''

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, καραβολάτρες-καραβολάτρες, αλλά μην χάσουμε και το μέτρο. :wink:

----------


## manolis m.

Oriste mia pithani meteksiliksi ( ti leksi xrisimopoiisa o atimos XAXA...) tou...

----------


## μιχαλης79

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1062Το υπέροχο Sunflower Gold απο πρύμα! Αυτοί οι Ιάπωνες επίμένουν στο ένα τιμόνι όμως!


δεν επιμενουν στο ενα τιμονι μονο,αλλα στο συγκεκριμενο πλοιο εβαλαν και μια προπελα μεταβλητου βηματος(ναι καλα τα διαβασατε,οπως και εγω στο ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ απριλιου που το γραφει)  και για να γυριζει ευκολα εβαλαν 3 θραστερ στην πρυμνη και ενα στην πλωρη. Οποτε δυσκολα τα βλεπω καποια στιγμη στο μελλον να ερχεται στη Ελλαδα :Sad: ,που θα δεσει με μια προπελα? σε ποιο καλο λιμανι θα μπει...

----------


## noulos

Αμαν αυτό οι Ιάπωνες! Αφού τα περισσότερα εδώ πωλούνται γιατί δεν τους βάζουν από την αρχή 2 τιμόνια να πιάσουν και καλύτερη τιμή; :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## gvaggelas

Παραθέτω το σχέδιο του πλοίου και ορισμένα στοιχεία του. Πηγή: Ferrycompass Magazine.

----------

